# Cigar Video Thread



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

.
Post your Cigar Videos here

No nudity, or cursing 
*classy videos only please*

and no one likes to see half naked fat guys. 
I Know this because I am one of them.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

You should probably put some rules and regs in here.....im sure somebody will try posting some "Lewinsky's"!!!!:nono:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well that did not work

here is the link for now (Diamond Crown Maximus,this is a Churchill No. 2 )
YouTube - Diamond Crown Maximus, Churchill No.2

I will have, to have Jon Help me out
do you paste from 
or to object to object


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Well that did not work
> 
> here is the link for now (Diamond Crown Maximus,this is a Churchill No. 2 )
> YouTube - Diamond Crown Maximus, Churchill No.2


there you go.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

still does not, work when I try it






Finally


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats a Good Video, Andy


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


>


Me likey a lot!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Birthday cake






Pictures can be seen here


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thought you would get a kick out of this one.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats a huge smoke


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yup. Looks like she is having troubles drawing that sucker!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Try this one.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> My Birthday cake


Very Nice. Here was Litto's birthday cake that we had in Bethesda.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Same Girl another video.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Thought you would get a kick out of this one.


*
WOW!!! 
*


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

A candle?? that must taste like crap


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Great video from CAO .. also checked out part 2 and 3 on YouTube, quite educational actually


----------

